# Seiko Diver Bezel Insert Removal....



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

HOW do I remove one without buggering the actual bezel or worse still the glass?

Cheers

Jude


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

They should pop off fairly easy if you slip thin case opening knife in underneath! But I'm no expert...


----------



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

RS24 said:


> They should pop off fairly easy if you slip thin case opening knife in underneath! But I'm no expert...


Sorry, I mean the actual printed bit..


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

They push out from behind / underneath after you have taken off the bezel....


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah you need to take the bezel off first. Use masking tape on the parts of the watch you don't want to get damaged as you'll have to prize the bezel off first do if you slip you could scratch the case. If it's beat up already, well done, and you may not mind. Yes, as mentioned then pop the bezel insert off fromn the other side.

When replacing, put the bezel (without the insert) on first. line it up so that it's on a positive click and pushed backwards (i.e. not in between clicks) and then align the bezel intert at 12 and push onto the bezel. The makes sure yout bezel intert is aligned with the ratcheting system as it has no teeth to ensure it is aligned in relation to the ratcheting system of the bezel otherwise.

Make sense?


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

You will also probably have to deal with metal spacer insert that sits behind/underneath the bezel insert.

However follow instructions above and just remember to put this metal spacer in as well and you should be all good!


----------



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

Cool, thanks guys!


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Openended said:


> Yeah you need to take the bezel off first. Use masking tape on the parts of the watch you don't want to get damaged as you'll have to prize the bezel off first do if you slip you could scratch the case. If it's beat up already, well done, and you may not mind. Yes, as mentioned then pop the bezel insert off fromn the other side.
> 
> When replacing, put the bezel (without the insert) on first. line it up so that it's on a positive click and pushed backwards (i.e. not in between clicks) and then align the bezel intert at 12 and push onto the bezel. The makes sure yout bezel intert is aligned with the ratcheting system as it has no teeth to ensure it is aligned in relation to the ratcheting system of the bezel otherwise.
> 
> Make sense?


I'm still a bit confused.

If, as you say, you "Put the bezel (without the insert) on first" and then fit the insert, Why can't you remove the old insert and fit the new one without removing the bezel ? Obviously you'll damage the old insert taking it out of the bezel but as you're about to replace it, is that a problem ?

Just out of curiousity, how are the inserts held in place ? :huh:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Honestly, its a 2 minute job. Put some tape on watch head, get knife, pop it of, push the old insert out, put new one in and usually the sticky thats on the old one is enough to hold the new one in. Replace the retaining ring and pop it back in. Job done. Its not hard, and seriously, if i can do it without fookin it up then anyone can. Its an easy job, and is no more harder then changing a metal bracelet.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> Honestly, its a 2 minute job. Put some tape on watch head, get knife, pop it of, push the old insert out, put new one in and usually the sticky thats on the old one is enough to hold the new one in. Replace the retaining ring and pop it back in. Job done. Its not hard, and seriously, if i can do it without fookin it up then anyone can. Its an easy job, and is no more harder then changing a metal bracelet.


Hi,

Thanks for taking the time to get back on this but my original question still stands:

If the insert can be fitted with the bezel in place then why remove the bezel to take the old insert out ?

I've been told that the bezel can be removed - I know that.

I've been told it's a quick and easy job - I know that too.

I've been told the insert can be fitted with the bezel in place.

* * * * So Why Then Take It Off To Remove The Original Insert ? * * * *

I can only assume it's to remove the original insert without damaging it but if it's being replaced anyway . . .

Sorry to keep banging on about this but I still can't see the problem with fitting the insert without removing the bezel. If it'll go on with the bezel in place then surely it'll come off with the bezel in place.

It did last night when I tried it on an old long dead Pulsar that's almost identical to an 007/009. The insert got totalled as I suspected it would but if I'd had another one to fit - it would have gone on easily. In fact when I'd flattened the old Pulsar insert out again it dropped back straight into the bezel recess.

On a totally different topic, there's a picture of a Seiko 007/009 on one of the recent posts that shows the lettering on the face as "DIVERS 200m" but it's in bright yellow. The lettering on both my 007 and my 009 is red. Does anyone know if the face with the yellow lettering is a 'special' ?

Regards to all,

Chris.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Oh right, get wot your sayin now. Yep, if the bezel that ur removin is shagged, then you can remove it. The only thing is is that the bezel insert is fitted flush to the bezel then it may be difficult to do and there may be no where to get to it ifu know wot i mean. I have done it this way, but it was on a cheap after market insert that was pretty thin. On decent after market ones like yobokies or seiko bezel inserts that tend to be a lot thicker. On the one that i did try it this way i managed to put a lovely scratch on the xtal!  So the only advice i can givu is that its easier and imvho quicker to remove it completely


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> Oh right, get wot your sayin now. Yep, if the bezel that ur removin is shagged, then you can remove it. The only thing is is that the bezel insert is fitted flush to the bezel then it may be difficult to do and there may be no where to get to it ifu know wot i mean. I have done it this way, but it was on a cheap after market insert that was pretty thin. On decent after market ones like yobokies or seiko bezel inserts that tend to be a lot thicker. On the one that i did try it this way i managed to put a lovely scratch on the xtal!  So the only advice i can givu is that its easier and imvho quicker to remove it completely


Thanks for confirming that for me. Sorry to hear about you scratching the xtal. I bet you were annoyed. My next quest is to find out about this yellow "DIVERS 200m" lettering on an 007/009. It certainly shows up a lot better than the more usual red lettering that's on both my 007 and the 009.

Thanks again for your time and trouble.


----------

